# Angreifer nutzen DLL-Lücke in Office und Co.



## Newsfeed (27 August 2010)

Den Programmierfehler bei der Einbindung von Bibliotheken, der in zahlreichen Anwendungen enthalten ist, nutzen Angreifer laut einem Bericht bereits aktiv aus.

Weiterlesen...


----------

